
Ask HN: How to hire freelancers outside the US (US based company) - climatewarrior2
Hello HN!<p>I have a functional MVP and made my first sale. I want to hire a freelancer to take help with development so that I can focus on sales. I found a developer from Europe, who seems really promising, but I have never hired a freelancer before so I want to be extra careful.<p>Is it too risky to hire from abroad? Under which circumstances would it be good?<p>I do not have any friend&#x27;s recommendations for the developer, but the dev has a solid online reputation and the references provided by the dev are all positive.<p>My biggest concern is that if there is ever a need for litigation, it will be extremely hard and expensive.
======
hemantbhr
Dear Sir

We are India Based IT Company and we provide solution and developers for lot
of US companies

Please mail your requirements on hb@mindinfoservices.com

or do visit www.mindinfoservices.com

